# EMS Pants From Galls



## broncos008 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am a student and I am getting ready to take my NREMT test and am getting prepared to start work as an EMT and wanting to order some pants. I have searched, but I am not quite satisfied with the results I got. I am wondering what you think about the pants from Galls. Not exactly the Galls brand, but the pants that Galls sells. Would they be recommeded? I will probably try to work either a 24 or 12 hour shift at the local EMS. So tell me, are any of the pants there worth buying?


----------



## trevor1189 (Jan 15, 2009)

PS I just ordered something from galls tonight. Go to galls.com/fop and get 10% off your order. Not too shabby when you are ordering a $270 trauma bag


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Galls brand are great, but they fade easy. I traded them in for The Elbeco ones and I love them. The are color-fast and pretty tough. The onlt thing I did was put better velcro on the pockets. Oh also, buy the non reflective ones and put the tape on yourself. MUCH cheeper.

What kind of shirts do you wear?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 15, 2009)

Broncos, chances are your employer will provide, and launder your uniforms for you, at their expense.  I'd wait to find out for sure before you start buying up work clothes....


----------



## daedalus (Jan 15, 2009)

All Galls pants fall apart in the washer after a few weeks. My two paris are missing the buttons (link type at the waist), a zipper fell off one, and the crotch is ripped on the other. They are also fading and falling apart from light washing on delicate settings.

This happened a year ago too, I ordered again because I wanted to hope they changed their quality but its all the same as before. One positive is the very forgiving elastic waistband, its the only reason I gave them a second chance. I gained around 10 pounds working as an EMT. You gotta be careful in the field with what you eat. You will find you eat two fast food meals a day and wash it down with copious amounts of soda from Big Gulps at seven eleven (or EMT heaven as my new supervisor refers to it).

Stay away from Galls in general. Most of their products are very low quality. Go support your local uniform store. My local lady does CHP, VC sheriff, and a few local PDs. She is extremely friendly and customer service is great.


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Jan 15, 2009)

Though I have never tried Elbeco, I hear that they make a pretty good EMS pant. I personally only will buy two different brands, the first is Aspen Mills, they seem to be a heavier material, so they don't wear out as easily. Recently 5.11 began making an EMS pant too, I bought one and love them. I thought the Aspen Mills were comfy and rugged, but in my opinion 5.11 takes the cake for comfort and durability, and they definitely have PLENTY of pockets, heck they even have some pockets inside of the other pockets.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jan 15, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Broncos, chances are your employer will provide, and launder your uniforms for you, at their expense.  I'd wait to find out for sure before you start buying up work clothes....



I second this, but I've never worked anywhere that laundered my uniforms! How nice...


----------



## Hockey (Jan 15, 2009)

Elbeco is the way to go from my past.  I think thats what we use.  Or Liberty Uniforms.  Not TOO bad.  I dislike not having cargo pants.  Actually I REALLY dislike not having cargo pants


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just bought a pair of these today...http://publicsafetycenter.storesecu...mt-apparel/propper-ems-pants-f5221-detail.htm I have been wearing them around the house all day doing various things and they are really comfy and seem very well built. Although the website list them at $53 I got them from my local uniform shop for $35. As far as galls goes... I have ordered many things form them before and have never had a complaint but I have never ordered clothes, I know that doesn't help you but I love galls.


----------



## rmellish (Jan 15, 2009)

Stay away from the Elbeco pants. They fade out very badly, and the velcro is garbage.


----------



## reaper (Jan 15, 2009)

Elbeco's are great pants. I have pairs that are 3-4 years old and still look brand new. They don't rip and handle washing very good.


----------



## broncos008 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. I will wait and see what the county does here as far as supplying pants, but I got to looking at the Galls Reflective pants, they have a few complaints, but a lot of praise as well, I think I may go with that if I have to purchase my own pants.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 15, 2009)

broncos008 said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I will wait and see what the county does here as far as supplying pants, but I got to looking at the Galls Reflective pants, they have a few complaints, but a lot of praise as well, I think I may go with that if I have to purchase my own pants.



Galls generally has good products, but they spam you with catalogs


----------



## rmellish (Jan 15, 2009)

reaper said:


> Elbeco's are great pants. I have pairs that are 3-4 years old and still look brand new. They don't rip and handle washing very good.



Maybe I'm just unlucky. Either way, I'm trying out some of the 5.11 EMS pants right now. I like them, except they have a snap front rather than a button or clasp, which tends to unsnap every time I lift. Other than that, they're great.


----------



## Dominion (Jan 15, 2009)

I got about 4 pairs of pants from work but they were crappy pairs and after about 6 months most of the side pockets had rips in them from getting caught on things, I just ordered a couple pairs from Aspen Mills on the recommendation (I think) of Rid.  I love them, I haven't had a chance to really wear them in yet but they seem extremely durable and comfortable.


----------



## NJN (Jan 15, 2009)

I like propper, they're holding up well so far.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jan 16, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I like propper, they're holding up well so far.



I miss my Proppers! We changed uniforms 4 years ago to 5.11. I miss how soft and lightweight those BDU's got after awhile, and they were pretty tough though the pockets had a tendency to tear off. But so comfortable.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 16, 2009)

You came here asking for advice and than decide to buy them anyways? I ask why you even came here and bothered to post than.

The praise comments are from whackers who, on the first day they came, put them on and said wow I look like important with these reflective pants! They immediately praise the product. Also, Galls choices whether to post up consumer comments. They will generally post more positive than negative. 

Any one who uses Galls pants for more than a month will know that they turn into ripped fabric from even the lightest duty. You want return on your investment, pants are not inexpensive. 

Any organization that will sell police badges and blue lightbars to anybody with a credit card raises flags to me.


----------



## broncos008 (Jan 16, 2009)

daedalus said:


> You came here asking for advice and than decide to buy them anyways? I ask why you even came here and bothered to post than.
> 
> The praise comments are from whackers who, on the first day they came, put them on and said wow I look like important with these reflective pants! They immediately praise the product. Also, Galls choices whether to post up consumer comments. They will generally post more positive than negative.
> 
> ...





broncos008 said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I will wait and see what the county does here as far as supplying pants, but I got to looking at the Galls Reflective pants, they have a few complaints, but a lot of praise as well, I think I may go with that if I have to purchase my own pants.



If you notice, I say that I THINK I MAY, not exactly that I will. I was wondering what others had to say about what I was considering, are they good or crap. I came here to see feedback from other users to help make my decision. I didn't exactly have it made when I came here. As far as I am concerned, there have been people that praise Galls and say that they have good products and good deals. I came for help, not to be basically told that I am stupid for even considering Galls. Other members of my family and I have purchased items from Galls and are quite satisfied with what we recieved. Sorry if I have been a nuisance to you, I came here looking for help and figured that I would recieve help with no problem. Thanks to all of the others that had input and I would still appreciate any more comments.

As far as the county paying for my uniform, I have to go through a 3 month probationary period until they give me a shirt and pants. So I am probably going to buy one pair to wear while I am in my probationary period.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 16, 2009)

broncos008 said:


> As far as the county paying for my uniform, I have to go through a 3 month probationary period until they give me a shirt and pants. So I am probably going to buy one pair to wear while I am in my probationary period.



What the heck kinda rinky dink outfit are you associating yourself with?
Anyplace that does not issue uniforms prior to hitting the street is highly questionable.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jan 16, 2009)

broncos008 said:


> I am wondering what you think about the pants from Galls. Not exactly the Galls brand, but the pants that Galls sells.



I bought a pair of the rip stop Galls brand BDU pants a couple of years ago and was rather unimpressed.  They may have lasted a season before 1.) wearing thin, 2.) loosing about 1/2 the buttons, and 3.) having about 1/2 the pockets give out.  

Now shortly after that I bought a pair of Propper BDU pants and I've had them now for almost 5 years and they are still going strong.  They are a bit faded, but they are as strong and comfortable as the day I bought them.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 16, 2009)

We get Propper BDUs issued to us, but I prefer EMS pants over BDUs, so I buy them myself.  I love the ones from Aspen Mills.  They are comfortable and hold up really well.


----------



## broncos008 (Jan 16, 2009)

It is the county. It seems kinda strange, but I guess it works for me. I don't plan on working but maybe once a week and going on call once or twice a week as well. I just want something to look professional while I am working.


----------



## broncos008 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have heard and read a lot about Aspen Mills, I went to their website and it doesn't look like I can purchase pants from the website. Is there a website that I can order them from?


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 16, 2009)

I have always just called the number on the website and ordered over the phone.


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Jan 17, 2009)

rmellish said:


> Maybe I'm just unlucky. Either way, I'm trying out some of the 5.11 EMS pants right now. I like them, except they have a snap front rather than a button or clasp, which tends to unsnap every time I lift. Other than that, they're great.



I found the same problem with them too, but I also am constantly wearing a belt too, so they don't unsnap as much.


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Jan 17, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> What the heck kinda rinky dink outfit are you associating yourself with?
> Anyplace that does not issue uniforms prior to hitting the street is highly questionable.



My service will supply the shirt, we can choose what ever pant manufacturer that we choose. We don't complain because our service does supply us with extrication gear, rain gear, etc. You know, the really expensive stuff.


----------

